# Best TL position to apply for and be in?



## Snapeeee (Oct 6, 2022)

Which role and why?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 6, 2022)

I wanna be the TL of return refusal, eating Karens for lunch.
I even have all the degreaser set up & room in the walk-in.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 6, 2022)

Since they got rid of the Backroom TL position, I’d say none. Backroom TL had a lot of responsibility, but it was was a great job most of the time since you didn’t have to deal with guests and as long as metrics were green the ETLs mostly left you alone. Then the ETL from hell arrived and added responsibility for OPU/SFS to the job, and things went downhill from there. Not enough money on Earth…😁


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 6, 2022)

Crush the shit in the baler TL, Loading Dock sweeper-upper TL.   No tolerance whatsoever dealing with customer-Karens and lazy coworkers.  Leave me alone, stay the hell away and it will all get done.


----------



## Snapeeee (Oct 6, 2022)

Well I have applied for SETL and Food and Beverage TL.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Oct 7, 2022)

They all have their pros and cons like anything.. when you say best do you mean least amount of work, best for development, or what..?


----------



## lucidtm (Oct 7, 2022)

I think it depends on several factors. Your personality, your passions... what interests you the most will be where you thrive.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 7, 2022)

Snapeeee said:


> Well I have applied for SETL and Food and Beverage TL.


The biggest issues with both jobs is limited hours & staff to complete daily tasks. You may be pulled everywhere from lod to getting carts.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 7, 2022)

It varies per store. Based on the stores leadership


----------



## YugTegrat (Oct 7, 2022)

Closing TL can be a pretty easy gig in most stores. SETL can be too, if you’re good at dealing with people.

Food & Beverage can be tough. You’re responsible for two trucks (pushing dry, unloading and pushing pfresh), food safety, and even Food Service (Starbucks) in some stores.


----------



## MrT (Oct 7, 2022)

It depends entirely on your team, what you like to do, and what your plans are moving forward.  I enjoy my job as inbound gmtl even though it's incredibly challenging.  If I didn't I'd choose food and beverage.  SETL may be the least actual work involved but my front end is always under staffed and dealing with call outs.  As of right now I wouldn't recommend any job in my area.  Every store is a dumpster 🔥.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 7, 2022)

As someone who functions as a GSA, SETL isn't necessarily difficult but if you aren't the right fit, you will struggle. It's not just about being good at guest service. SETL has a lot of moving parts, especially with people and scheduling and it's just not the same as the other leaders duties that are more product/freight/etc-oriented.  If you aren't good with that, don't consider it.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 7, 2022)

I think if you really want to be a TL my advice would be apply for any open TL position. You can change departments later but, if you wait to apply for the department you want you may have a long wait.


----------



## 69JustPeachy (Oct 7, 2022)

I would say Front End besides it's really mostly guest service. Helping the right guests get G.U.E.S.T. everytime. & the best part is shutting down Karens


----------



## BackupTL (Oct 7, 2022)

SETL is probably the easiest in terms of "workload". They're mostly guest service and de-escalation. The biggest workload management is probably drive up, surveys and breaks, but TLs from most other workcenters all have to worry about OPU/SFS and breaks anyway.

I'd say the biggest difference is S&E as a workcenter can call for backup for their workload as it's guest centric and time sensitive; you can always fall back to other teams if necessary. Where as on salesfloor, you're not gonna get any answers for calling for backup to push more consumables dry freight lmao.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Oct 8, 2022)

All stores are different, all positions have their downfalls, if you want to be a TL just apply for the first thing that comes up.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 8, 2022)

Inboundbeast said:


> All stores are different, all positions have their downfalls, if you want to be a TL just apply for the first thing that comes up.


IMO, closing TL is the one that will offer the best opportunity for moving up at Target as you will have to be familiar with the roles of all TLs.


----------



## MrT (Oct 8, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> IMO, closing TL is the one that will offer the best opportunity for moving up at Target as you will have to be familiar with the roles of all TLs.


Imo it's the opposite.  You don't understand or plan any parts of the store you just follow up with what little team you have left at night.  Similar to the saying to jack of all trades but master of none.  Also you have very little interaction with other leaders and higher ups so you have less of a chance to be noticed.  I think it is one of the more difficult jobs to do really well because so much is out of your control and unless you have already worked other roles is hard to get a better understanding.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 8, 2022)

I can’t speak for all stores but, at my store if a leader position opens you have to go for it or wait till one in a department you want becomes available. Most the wait for a leader spot you could be a long one. This is why I advise to go for any available leader position it  gets you leadership experience until the leader position you want becomes available.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 8, 2022)

MrT said:


> Imo it's the opposite.  You don't understand or plan any parts of the store you just follow up with what little team you have left at night.  Similar to the saying to jack of all trades but master of none.  Also you have very little interaction with other leaders and higher ups so you have less of a chance to be noticed.  I think it is one of the more difficult jobs to do really well because so much is out of your control and unless you have already worked other roles is hard to get a better understanding.


All of our closing TLs have promoted to ETL.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Oct 9, 2022)

MrT said:


> Imo it's the opposite.  You don't understand or plan any parts of the store you just follow up with what little team you have left at night.  Similar to the saying to jack of all trades but master of none.  Also you have very little interaction with other leaders and higher ups so you have less of a chance to be noticed.  I think it is one of the more difficult jobs to do really well because so much is out of your control and unless you have already worked other roles is hard to get a better understanding.


From a developmental standpoint, reporting directly to the store director as closing TL is enough to get you the exposure you need to make the next step. SD’s tend to hold Closing TLs to a higher standard than their peers but not in all cases. I believe this role helps individuals see the big picture which is huge- planning is a leadership quality you should already have going into any of these roles.


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 9, 2022)

I agree with those who identify the Closing TL position as the best job choice for those seeking to develop and advance at Target.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Oct 11, 2022)

SETL seems to be getting the most nods for lower workload, but it's moment-to-moment stressful in a unique way that is hard to appreciate until you've done it. Recommend it only to people with better than average anxiety/stress management. It can also be a dead end job, as SDs may not want to promote somebody who has very little knowledge of the rest of the store.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 11, 2022)

Used to be if you were wanting to go from TL to ETL, you had to be a leader in at least 2 different departments before becoming ETL. It may be different now. We had 2 SETL’s promote to ETL. One was grocery TL before SETL other was GM TL before SETL.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Oct 11, 2022)

PML.  If you have any type of ability to do the job then it is the best leadership position in the store hands down.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 11, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> All of our closing TLs have promoted to ETL.


Our previous Closing TL was promoted to a ETL at a neighboring store. They're the only internal ETL promotion I've witnessed in 7 years.

As for the topic, I've applied for SETL and Fulfillment TL in the past, I think they're probably the only TL positions I'd want personally.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 12, 2022)

The team where the TMs consistently show up and do their jobs. My TL says GM is so easy because we practically never call off and most of us know what we're doing. Fulfillment is pretty consistent too. Style and Front End are always calling off and it shows by how Style is usually a mess and not pushed and cashiers are constantly calling for back-up.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Oct 12, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> The team where the TMs consistently show up and do their jobs. My TL says GM is so easy because we practically never call off and most of us know what we're doing. Fulfillment is pretty consistent too. Style and Front End are always calling off and it shows by how Style is usually a mess and not pushed and cashiers are constantly calling for back-up.


But this usually has to do with leaders not enforcing policy and performance managing. S&E attendance is probably the worst in my store and when closing, i’m constantly sending support for the same repeat offenders with attendance issues. Yet zero documentation and enforcement of policy is why it’s continuing.


----------



## smarthuddle (Oct 12, 2022)

Inboundbeast said:


> But this usually has to do with leaders not enforcing policy and performance managing. S&E attendance is probably the worst in my store and when closing, i’m constantly sending support for the same repeat offenders with attendance issues. Yet zero documentation and enforcement of policy is why it’s continuing.


It’s definitely annoying that leaders can’t submit a PDD for someone not coded under your work center. I’ve had to start bcc’ing HR in the emails I send their TLs to make sure they actually get submitted


----------



## Yetive (Oct 12, 2022)

smarthuddle said:


> It’s definitely annoying that leaders can’t submit a PDD for someone not coded under your work center. I’ve had to start bcc’ing HR in the emails I send their TLs to make sure they actually get submitted


This.

You coach.  Write up the coaching document in an email sent to SETLs, ETL, HR, and yourself.  Ask SETL to copy into Workday for you.  (Hey Sally Sue, I had an attendance convo with Bonnie Belle.  I typed it up so all you have to do is copy it into Workday).


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Oct 13, 2022)

smarthuddle said:


> It’s definitely annoying that leaders can’t submit a PDD for someone not coded under your work center. I’ve had to start bcc’ing HR in the emails I send their TLs to make sure they actually get submitted


Dang, only time I've blind cc'd is when emailing a guest, to keep my partner/boss in the loop. Also it helps to have some sort of relationship with those TLs, so that they're more comfortable with you writing on their team members. Above board is the way to be, imo. Better for trust and a better look for everyone, though I'm sure lots of stores have terrible dynamics where TLs are competitive or possessive or don't talk to each other. I've told all the TLs who are closers and anybody who has brought concerns about my team to me that they're free to coach my team on the spot and write something for me to document, for things that are clearly out of line.


----------



## Adequatestress (Oct 13, 2022)

Depends if you want to promote past TL. Closing is the most stressful TL position as you will be running the entire store for the majority of your shift with no support. That being said, you answer directly to the SD and the position looks great on your record when you push for ETL.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 14, 2022)

Inboundbeast said:


> But this usually has to do with leaders not enforcing policy and performance managing. S&E attendance is probably the worst in my store and when closing, i’m constantly sending support for the same repeat offenders with attendance issues. Yet zero documentation and enforcement of policy is why it’s continuing.


Not being part of either of those work centers, I can't say what's going on. And it's not like GM is perfect - probably every area has its problems.


----------



## Snapeeee (Oct 19, 2022)

I applied to two positions and they’re still open with my applications being from a month ago. This store also has several leadership positions with no progress on my application.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 19, 2022)

Snapeeee said:


> I applied to two positions and they’re still open with my applications being from a month ago. This store also has several leadership positions with no progress on my application.


Did you speak with EtL or SD?


----------



## SilentCrow (Oct 19, 2022)

Adequatestress said:


> Depends if you want to promote past TL. Closing is the most stressful TL position as you will be running the entire store for the majority of your shift with no support. That being said, you answer directly to the SD and the position looks great on your record when you push for ETL.


I find closing TL to be an incredibly easy position. Additionally, you’re not truly responsible for wild metrics like a Flex TL, GM, Food, SB, or Specialty. I truly think this position is held higher than it really is. That’s just my opinion.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 20, 2022)

SilentCrow said:


> I find closing TL to be an incredibly easy position. Additionally, you’re not truly responsible for wild metrics like a Flex TL, GM, Food, SB, or Specialty. I truly think this position is held higher than it really is. That’s just my opinion.


Our closing TL is paged constantly. They are always running from the front end to the backroom and back again. They jump in OPUs, cover SCO and Service Desk, zone the endcaps down the main aisles, collect carts and abandons around the store, etc - not to mention their duties with regard to closing the store. Just my observation, but seems like a lot.


----------



## Snapeeee (Oct 20, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> Did you speak with EtL or SD?


I haven’t called the store yet as I figured they are short staffed and didn’t want to make them annoyed. Should I call, but then say what?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 20, 2022)

Snapeeee said:


> I haven’t called the store yet as I figured they are short staffed and didn’t want to make them annoyed. Should I call, but then say what?


Calling might be an interruption or an annoyance, and actually getting someone on the phone can be difficult in some stores, but if you have a good working relationship with an ETL you might casually ask them if any progress has been made on filling those positions, or you could bite the bullet and ask the SD. It seems like it’s taking them a long time to make a decision for whatever reason, so hopefully they will view your question as being interested in the position and not as being annoying. Hard to say without knowing the leaders involved, and sometimes even if you do. Good luck, hope you get the position you want.😁


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Oct 20, 2022)

Food and Closing.
Once you get to know your team and routines theyre the most flexible roles to be in. Everything else is a fucking stuck in the mud shitshow right now.


----------



## Snapeeee (Oct 21, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Calling might be an interruption or an annoyance, and actually getting someone on the phone can be difficult in some stores, but if you have a good working relationship with an ETL you might casually ask them if any progress has been made on filling those positions, or you could bite the bullet and ask the SD. It seems like it’s taking them a long time to make a decision for whatever reason, so hopefully they will view your question as being interested in the position and not as being annoying. Hard to say without knowing the leaders involved, and sometimes even if you do. Good luck, hope you get the position you want.😁


Called twice, no answer from the HR extension or the store in general.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 21, 2022)

Snapeeee said:


> Called twice, no answer from the HR extension or the store in general.


hit 9 for the lod.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 21, 2022)

SilentCrow said:


> I find closing TL to be an incredibly easy position. Additionally, you’re not truly responsible for wild metrics like a Flex TL, GM, Food, SB, or Specialty. I truly think this position is held higher than it really is. That’s just my opinion.


Say no more . Back in the day my sd wanted me to do closing but then said it’s not for me because it’s to boring , so instead he gave me remodel to keep me on my toes 😂  but I think inbound is the best. Just the fast pace work and being out by 6:30 am


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 21, 2022)

Snapeeee said:


> Called twice, no answer from the HR extension or the store in general.


Well, that’s a bummer. Been there, done that. Sorry I wasn’t very clear but what I should have said was that you might have a better chance of getting an answer if you went to the store and spoke to an ETL or the SD on the sales floor, if you can find one of them out there in a non-stressful situation. Trying to speak to them in their office seems to just pre-load a lot of tension, so a quick question on common ground might get a more honest reaction. What a shame that getting anyone on the phone at Spot seems to be almost impossible these days. Good luck!


----------



## Snapeeee (Oct 21, 2022)

So a guy in Electronics said they might be out, so call tomorrow.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 21, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Say no more . Back in the day my sd wanted me to do closing but then said it’s not for me because it’s to boring , so instead he gave me remodel to keep me on my toes 😂  but I think inbound is the best. Just the fast pace work and being out by 6:30 am


Boring? I don't know how anyone has time to bored with the state of the stores right now! Bored is the last thing anyone should be, lordy folks better not come to me and tell me they're bored because I will LOSE IT.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 21, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Boring? I don't know how anyone has time to bored with the state of the stores right now! Bored is the last thing anyone should be, lordy folks better not come to me and tell me they're bored because I will LOSE IT.


I personally think is boring . I did it 3 times and said it’s just not for me .overnight is my jam so much to do and doing it freely it’s just what I like .


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Oct 31, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> PML.  If you have any type of ability to do the job then it is the best leadership position in the store hands down.


This. You work for the PMBP, and if you have any problematic ETLs or SD, your boss can drop by unannounced to them for the harshest visit that they’ll fill the DSD on, then pull them in the office after and set them straight, you’ll have a ton of exposure to the PMD (although you probably will end up wanting to stay in role vs promoting), you might make more money, you won’t fight for the DEO scraps at review time with the rest of the store; the list goes on. No more carrying a zebra, you wear black and guests think you’re a vendor, you’ll probably talk to your boss a couple times a week at most, via text or a quick call, and you’ll maybe see them every other week. Oh, and Monday-Friday early shifts 40 hours a week, no more and no less. Get bored? Want more money? Nail it for a year then ask for a harder assignment, and get an additional raise for moving to a more complex store.


----------



## Snapeeee (Nov 1, 2022)

So the SETL role was marked as not available and nothing for FBTL.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 1, 2022)

Snapeeee said:


> So the SETL role was marked as not available and nothing for FBTL.


Spot had someone else in mind.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Nov 1, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> This. You work for the PMBP, and if you have any problematic ETLs or SD, your boss can drop by unannounced to them for the harshest visit that they’ll fill the DSD on, then pull them in the office after and set them straight, you’ll have a ton of exposure to the PMD (although you probably will end up wanting to stay in role vs promoting), you might make more money, you won’t fight for the DEO scraps at review time with the rest of the store; the list goes on. No more carrying a zebra, you wear black and guests think you’re a vendor, you’ll probably talk to your boss a couple times a week at most, via text or a quick call, and you’ll maybe see them every other week. Oh, and Monday-Friday early shifts 40 hours a week, no more and no less. Get bored? Want more money? Nail it for a year then ask for a harder assignment, and get an additional raise for moving to a more complex store.


There is a reason that most PMLs have been in position for 10+ years.  It's an easy job if you do it, and it is also an easy job to get fired from because work validation is very easy to check.  

The best part is guests don't bother you and you do everything on your own time for the most part.  Every day is different and you aren't stuck pushing all day or setting the same pogs a million times.

Like I said, if you have any ability to be "handy" then you should consider being a PML.  All of the work is walked through step by step and if you are comfortable using tools, painting and problem solving etc. I would recommend anyone to apply and see what it's about.


----------



## Snapeeee (Nov 1, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot had someone else in mind.


It didn’t say that the position was filled, and in Workday the link to the posting isn’t there unlike other ones.


----------



## SilentCrow (Nov 1, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Our closing TL is paged constantly. They are always running from the front end to the backroom and back again. They jump in OPUs, cover SCO and Service Desk, zone the endcaps down the main aisles, collect carts and abandons around the store, etc - not to mention their duties with regard to closing the store. Just my observation, but seems like a lot.



We’re all paged constantly and jump into OPU, backup front, and zone. That’s nothing special. Leaders do that while having to execute projects, pulls, push freight, Backroom, etc. Waaaaaayyyy blown out of proportion. In our store dayside leaders must pick SFS the beginning of their shift.

Closing TLs just have to make sure the building doesn’t go totally to crap. There isn’t no metrics tied to reshop. If pick on time or other metrics fail on their watch unfortunately it falls back on the flex leaders. They don’t truly have much ownership. You’re making it sound like they’re doing things no one else is doing and I don’t see it. I mean I can walk into an entire truck on the line, reshop, SFS, and OPU. We have to clear all that. Closing isn’t expected to do that. It’s basically reshop and zone for them. Listen out for any calls that would require an ETL. If you have a good team it’s incredibly easy.

I close on weekends as an ETL in a 100 million dollar store. I’m not buying the closing TL job is hard 🤷🏽‍♂️. Different opinions. 



allnew2 said:


> Say no more . Back in the day my sd wanted me to do closing but then said it’s not for me because it’s to boring , so instead he gave me remodel to keep me on my toes 😂  but I think inbound is the best. Just the fast pace work and being out by 6:30 am



I too find it boring. The thought of I’m wasting my time here crosses my mind when I’m closing. Legitimately could be knocking out the mountains of workload we have but I’m here making sure reshop and the zones isn’t horrid 🤷🏽‍♂️.

Fellow ETL-Remodel here. I know the pain of remodel lol.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 1, 2022)

SilentCrow said:


> We’re all paged constantly and jump into OPU, backup front, and zone. That’s nothing special. Leaders do that while having to execute projects, pulls, push freight, Backroom, etc. Waaaaaayyyy blown out of proportion. In our store dayside leaders must pick SFS the beginning of their shift.
> 
> Closing TLs just have to make sure the building doesn’t go totally to crap. There isn’t no metrics tied to reshop. If pick on time or other metrics fail on their watch unfortunately it falls back on the flex leaders. They don’t truly have much ownership. You’re making it sound like they’re doing things no one else is doing and I don’t see it. I mean I can walk into an entire truck on the line, reshop, SFS, and OPU. We have to clear all that. Closing isn’t expected to do that. It’s basically reshop and zone for them. Listen out for any calls that would require an ETL. If you have a good team it’s incredibly easy.
> 
> ...


Reshoot and zones are just as important as other workload.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 2, 2022)

SilentCrow said:


> We’re all paged constantly and jump into OPU, backup front, and zone. That’s nothing special. Leaders do that while having to execute projects, pulls, push freight, Backroom, etc. Waaaaaayyyy blown out of proportion. In our store dayside leaders must pick SFS the beginning of their shift.
> 
> Closing TLs just have to make sure the building doesn’t go totally to crap. There isn’t no metrics tied to reshop. If pick on time or other metrics fail on their watch unfortunately it falls back on the flex leaders. They don’t truly have much ownership. You’re making it sound like they’re doing things no one else is doing and I don’t see it. I mean I can walk into an entire truck on the line, reshop, SFS, and OPU. We have to clear all that. Closing isn’t expected to do that. It’s basically reshop and zone for them. Listen out for any calls that would require an ETL. If you have a good team it’s incredibly easy.
> 
> ...


I never said other TLs and ETLs don't have as much or more on their plates, I said Closing TL is not easy and it certainly shouldn't be boring. Of course you find closing the store boring and frustrating because you are from another work center and would rather be getting your main work done. But if someone is Closing TL, that IS their main job and I say again, how can it be boring? And just the fact that they have to close five nights in a row every week is a big turn-off to many people. No retail management job is easy or stress free.


----------



## kimimpossible (Nov 3, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I never said other TLs and ETLs don't have as much or more on their plates, I said Closing TL is not easy and it certainly shouldn't be boring. Of course you find closing the store boring and frustrating because you are from another work center and would rather be getting your main work done. But if someone is Closing TL, that IS their main job and I say again, how can it be boring? And just the fact that they have to close five nights in a row every week is a big turn-off to many people. No retail management job is easy or stress free.


I feel like each TL position has pros and cons. I am on my third different role. As a Closing TL, I am in charge of making sure the team has Pulls 100% every night. That is the metric I pushed to achieve. The biggest thing for me is managing the team with calls out. That can make or break any night for me. Our DSD is harsh on zone so that is usually our focus each week.


----------



## SilentCrow (Nov 3, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> Reshoot and zones are just as important as other workload.


Not arguing that. Saying that is the basics that we all do. On top of that there are very much more that they’re not responsible for. If you took away that I’m saying reshop and zone isn’t important than you’re mistaking what I mean.


----------



## SilentCrow (Nov 3, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I never said other TLs and ETLs don't have as much or more on their plates, I said Closing TL is not easy and it certainly shouldn't be boring. Of course you find closing the store boring and frustrating because you are from another work center and would rather be getting your main work done. But if someone is Closing TL, that IS their main job and I say again, how can it be boring? And just the fact that they have to close five nights in a row every week is a big turn-off to many people. No retail management job is easy or stress free.


I’ve done closing TL before. It was boring to me then too. Flow/Inbound, NSoE, Remodel, GM, Fulfillment, Presentation, Backroom, and GSTL were all more challenging to me. I think all positions are important. We were just comparing levels of difficulty which I’m of the opinion that it’s not as hard as some people make it out to be.

It’s okay to have a different opinion than me. There is also the X factor in all of this which is the individual. I might find something easy or bearable and another might find it incredibly hard and vice versa.

I used to unload quads, remodel I had to manage some insane things, Fulfillment was a constant battle but for me as an individual, running Starbucks will be harder for me than all that craziness I was doing because I know it’s just an area that doesn’t fit me at all.


----------



## Logo (Nov 3, 2022)

Question for closing tl. Do any of you have access to workday for pdds or do you have have someone cut and paste on your behalf?


----------



## kimimpossible (Nov 4, 2022)

Logo said:


> Question for closing tl. Do any of you have access to workday for pdds or do you have have someone cut and paste on your behalf?


I have access to my closing experts. However any attendance or performance conversation I have for another leader I will copy and paste. I usually send the email to that leader and HR.


----------



## Adequatestress (Nov 4, 2022)

Not sure if its specific to my store but the closing lead has access to all of GM(inc SFS), and everything under Store Leadership(Closing ex, training, pres, ect..)


----------

